# grub2   unmask

## Sindbad

Hallo, ich habe mir jetzt ein neues Gentoo aufgesetzt und scheitere an der Demskierung von Grub2.

Genau nach Anweisung aus dem Forum:

Unmask & mark stable within your portage configuration files as needed.

# echo "=sys-boot/grub-9999" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask # echo "=sys-boot/grub-9999 **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

Note: Please remember to mount your /boot partition if it is not mounted.

And then install the Grub package:

# emerge "=sys-boot/grub-9999"

Beide Dateien in etc/portage existieren mit den Einträgen =sys-boot/grub-9999

ein Eintrag pro Zeile

Nach emerge "=sys-boot/grub-9999"

habe ich die Fehlermeldung, das das Paket maskiert ist, also scheint er die beiden Dateien nicht richtig gelesen zu haben.

In /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask habe ich den grub auch nicht gefunden.

Wo liegt der Fehler?

Danke.

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Portage & Programming to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## disi

Welches Paket versucht er denn zu installieren, wenn du folgendes eingibst?

```
# emerge grub
```

Wenn du in den beiden Dateien die richtigen Eintraege hast, sollte er versuchen grub-9999 zu installieren.

//edit:

/etc/portage/package.unmask

```
=sys-boot/grub-9999
```

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```
=sys-boot/grub-9999 **
```

----------

## Sindbad

Dann versucht er mir den alten Grub  0.97 zu installieren, das will ich ja grade nicht.

----------

## disi

Dann deutet das darauf hin, dass da ein Fehler in den beiden Dateien ist. Du hast keine Anfuehrungszeichen oder aehnliches vor oder hinter den Eintraegen?

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.*
```

//edit: was ist der genaue Fehler, sagt der "hard masked" oder "masked by keywords" ?!?

----------

## Josef.95

Zeige doch mal die Konsolen-Ausgabe von 

```
# emerge -pv =sys-boot/grub-9999
```

----------

## Tinitus

 *Sindbad wrote:*   

> Hallo, ich habe mir jetzt ein neues Gentoo aufgesetzt und scheitere an der Demskierung von Grub2.
> 
> Genau nach Anweisung aus dem Forum:
> 
> Unmask & mark stable within your portage configuration files as needed.
> ...

 

Hallo,

benutze das Script/Programm autounmask

Dann sollte es einfacher und schneller gehen..

G. R.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> benutze das Script/Programm autounmask
> ...

 Aber doch bitte nicht um ein einzelnes Paket zu demaskieren   :Shocked: 

```
# echo "=sys-boot/grub-9999" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

# echo "=sys-boot/grub-9999 **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -pv grub

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/lzo-2.03  USE="-examples" 612 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-9999 [0.97-r9] USE="-custom-cflags -debug% -multislot% -static (-ncurses%*) (-netboot%)" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 612 kB
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Sindbad wrote:*   

> Dann versucht er mir den alten Grub  0.97 zu installieren, das will ich ja grade nicht.

 

Schau mal hier: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Grub2

```
echo "sys-boot/grub multislot" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## Sindbad

( @Klaus Meier: genau nach der Anleitung bin ich vorgegangen.)

Jetzt habe das nochmal ganz von neuem gemacht und jetzt geht es bis zu der Fehlermeldung: config.log)

```

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by GRUB configure 1.97~beta3, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.63.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-werror --sbindir=/sbin --bindir=/bin --libdir=/lib --disable-efiemu --disable-grub-pe2elf --enable-grub-mkfont --disable-mm-debug --disable-grub-emu --disable-grub-emu-usb --disable-grub-fstest

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = livecd

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.30-gentoo-r5

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Tue Sep 1 10:41:11 UTC 2009

/usr/bin/uname -p = Mobile AMD Athl

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1916: checking build system type

configure:1934: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1956: checking host system type

configure:1971: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1993: checking target system type

configure:2008: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2141: checking for cmp

configure:2157: found /usr/bin/cmp

configure:2168: result: cmp

configure:2189: checking for bison

configure:2205: found /usr/bin/bison

configure:2216: result: bison

configure:2255: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2323: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:2338: checking for gawk

configure:2354: found /bin/gawk

configure:2365: result: gawk

configure:2376: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:2398: result: yes

configure:2407: checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p

configure:2446: result: /bin/mkdir -p

configure:2453: checking for ruby

configure:2471: found /usr/bin/ruby

configure:2483: result: /usr/bin/ruby

configure:2493: checking for makeinfo

configure:2511: found /usr/bin/makeinfo

configure:2523: result: /usr/bin/makeinfo

configure:2544: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2560: found /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2571: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2843: checking for C compiler version

configure:2851: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 4.3.2

Copyright (C) 2008 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2855: $? = 0

configure:2862: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --disable-libgcj --with-arch=i686 --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 

configure:2866: $? = 0

configure:2873: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: '-V' option must have argument

configure:2877: $? = 1

configure:2900: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2922: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc    conftest.c  >&5

configure:2926: $? = 0

configure:2964: result: a.out

configure:2983: checking whether the C compiler works

configure:2993: ./a.out

configure:2997: $? = 0

configure:3016: result: yes

configure:3023: checking whether we are cross compiling

configure:3025: result: no

configure:3028: checking for suffix of executables

configure:3035: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest    conftest.c  >&5

configure:3039: $? = 0

configure:3065: result: 

configure:3071: checking for suffix of object files

configure:3097: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   conftest.c >&5

configure:3101: $? = 0

configure:3126: result: o

configure:3130: checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler

configure:3159: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   conftest.c >&5

configure:3166: $? = 0

configure:3183: result: yes

configure:3192: checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g

configure:3222: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g  conftest.c >&5

configure:3229: $? = 0

configure:3330: result: yes

configure:3347: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89

configure:3421: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:3428: $? = 0

configure:3451: result: none needed

configure:3480: checking how to run the C preprocessor

configure:3520: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:3527: $? = 0

configure:3558: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:8:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:3565: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GRUB"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "grub"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GRUB 1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-grub@gnu.org"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:3598: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

configure:3627: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:3634: $? = 0

configure:3665: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:8:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:3672: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GRUB"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "grub"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GRUB 1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-grub@gnu.org"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:3712: checking for grep that handles long lines and -e

configure:3772: result: /bin/grep

configure:3777: checking for egrep

configure:3841: result: /bin/grep -E

configure:3846: checking for ANSI C header files

configure:3876: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:3883: $? = 0

configure:3982: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -g -O2   conftest.c  >&5

configure:3986: $? = 0

configure:3992: ./conftest

configure:3996: $? = 0

configure:4014: result: yes

configure:4038: checking for sys/types.h

configure:4059: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:4066: $? = 0

configure:4083: result: yes

configure:4038: checking for sys/stat.h

configure:4059: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:4066: $? = 0

configure:4083: result: yes

configure:4038: checking for stdlib.h

configure:4059: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:4066: $? = 0

configure:4083: result: yes

configure:4038: checking for string.h

configure:4059: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:4066: $? = 0

configure:4083: result: yes

configure:4038: checking for memory.h

configure:4059: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:4066: $? = 0

configure:4083: result: yes

configure:4038: checking for strings.h

configure:4059: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:4066: $? = 0

configure:4083: result: yes

configure:4038: checking for inttypes.h

configure:4059: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:4066: $? = 0

configure:4083: result: yes

configure:4038: checking for stdint.h

configure:4059: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:4066: $? = 0

configure:4083: result: yes

configure:4038: checking for unistd.h

configure:4059: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:4066: $? = 0

configure:4083: result: yes

configure:4108: checking minix/config.h usability

configure:4125: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c:51:26: error: minix/config.h: No such file or directory

configure:4132: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GRUB"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "grub"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GRUB 1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-grub@gnu.org"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <stdio.h>

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H

| # include <sys/types.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_STAT_H

| # include <sys/stat.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef STDC_HEADERS

| # include <stdlib.h>

| # include <stddef.h>

| #else

| # ifdef HAVE_STDLIB_H

| #  include <stdlib.h>

| # endif

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRING_H

| # if !defined STDC_HEADERS && defined HAVE_MEMORY_H

| #  include <memory.h>

| # endif

| # include <string.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRINGS_H

| # include <strings.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_INTTYPES_H

| # include <inttypes.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STDINT_H

| # include <stdint.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_UNISTD_H

| # include <unistd.h>

| #endif

| #include <minix/config.h>

configure:4146: result: no

configure:4150: checking minix/config.h presence

configure:4165: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:18:26: error: minix/config.h: No such file or directory

configure:4172: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GRUB"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "grub"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GRUB 1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-grub@gnu.org"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <minix/config.h>

configure:4186: result: no

configure:4219: checking for minix/config.h

configure:4226: result: no

configure:4257: checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__

configure:4285: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:4292: $? = 0

configure:4307: result: yes

configure:4338: checking for special C compiler options needed for large files

configure:4433: result: no

configure:4439: checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files

configure:4474: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c:29: warning: left shift count >= width of type

conftest.c:29: warning: left shift count >= width of type

conftest.c:31: error: size of array 'off_t_is_large' is negative

configure:4481: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GRUB"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "grub"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GRUB 1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-grub@gnu.org"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define __EXTENSIONS__ 1

| #define _ALL_SOURCE 1

| #define _GNU_SOURCE 1

| #define _POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS 1

| #define _TANDEM_SOURCE 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <sys/types.h>

|  /* Check that off_t can represent 2**63 - 1 correctly.

|     We can't simply define LARGE_OFF_T to be 9223372036854775807,

|     since some C++ compilers masquerading as C compilers

|     incorrectly reject 9223372036854775807.  */

| #define LARGE_OFF_T (((off_t) 1 << 62) - 1 + ((off_t) 1 << 62))

|   int off_t_is_large[(LARGE_OFF_T % 2147483629 == 721

|              && LARGE_OFF_T % 2147483647 == 1)

|             ? 1 : -1];

| int

| main (void)

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:4525: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:4532: $? = 0

configure:4550: result: 64

configure:4690: checking whether byte ordering is bigendian

configure:4715: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c:25: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'a'

configure:4722: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GRUB"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "grub"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GRUB 1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-grub@gnu.org"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define __EXTENSIONS__ 1

| #define _ALL_SOURCE 1

| #define _GNU_SOURCE 1

| #define _POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS 1

| #define _TANDEM_SOURCE 1

| #define _FILE_OFFSET_BITS 64

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #ifndef __APPLE_CC__

|           not a universal capable compiler

|         #endif

|         typedef int dummy;

| 

configure:4772: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

configure:4779: $? = 0

configure:4811: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g -O2  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c: In function 'main':

conftest.c:31: error: 'not' undeclared (first use in this function)

conftest.c:31: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

conftest.c:31: error: for each function it appears in.)

conftest.c:31: error: expected ';' before 'big'

configure:4818: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GRUB"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "grub"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GRUB 1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-grub@gnu.org"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define __EXTENSIONS__ 1

| #define _ALL_SOURCE 1

| #define _GNU_SOURCE 1

| #define _POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS 1

| #define _TANDEM_SOURCE 1

| #define _FILE_OFFSET_BITS 64

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <sys/types.h>

|       #include <sys/param.h>

| 

| int

| main (void)

| {

| #if BYTE_ORDER != BIG_ENDIAN

|        not big endian

|       #endif

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:5070: result: no

configure:5099: checking size of void *

configure:5404: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -g -O2   conftest.c  >&5

configure:5408: $? = 0

configure:5414: ./conftest

configure:5418: $? = 0

configure:5444: result: 4

configure:5458: checking size of long

configure:5763: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -g -O2   conftest.c  >&5

configure:5767: $? = 0

configure:5773: ./conftest

configure:5777: $? = 0

configure:5803: result: 4

configure:5815: checking whether our compiler is apple cc

configure:5829: result: no

configure:5842: checking for help2man

configure:5860: found /usr/bin/help2man

configure:5872: result: /usr/bin/help2man

configure:5889: checking for posix_memalign

configure:5945: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -g -O2   conftest.c  >&5

configure:5952: $? = 0

configure:5974: result: yes

configure:5889: checking for memalign

configure:5945: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -g -O2   conftest.c  >&5

configure:5952: $? = 0

configure:5974: result: yes

configure:5889: checking for asprintf

configure:5945: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -g -O2   conftest.c  >&5

configure:5952: $? = 0

configure:5974: result: yes

configure:6383: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy

configure:6399: found /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy

configure:6410: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy

configure:6475: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:6491: found /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:6502: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:6567: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm

configure:6583: found /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm

configure:6594: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm

configure:6678: checking whether optimization for size works

configure:6706: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -Os  conftest.c >&5

configure:6713: $? = 0

configure:6729: result: yes

configure:6739: checking whether -falign-loops works

configure:6767: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -Os -falign-loops=1  conftest.c >&5

configure:6774: $? = 0

configure:6790: result: yes

configure:6804: checking whether -fno-dwarf2-cfi-asm works

configure:6833: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -Os -falign-loops=1 -fno-dwarf2-cfi-asm  conftest.c >&5

cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-fno-dwarf2-cfi-asm"

configure:6840: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GRUB"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "grub"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GRUB 1.97~beta3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-grub@gnu.org"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define __EXTENSIONS__ 1

| #define _ALL_SOURCE 1

| #define _GNU_SOURCE 1

| #define _POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS 1

| #define _TANDEM_SOURCE 1

| #define _FILE_OFFSET_BITS 64

| #define SIZEOF_VOID_P 4

| #define SIZEOF_LONG 4

| #define HAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN 1

| #define HAVE_MEMALIGN 1

| #define HAVE_ASPRINTF 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main (void)

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:6857: result: no

configure:6866: checking whether our target compiler is apple cc

configure:6880: result: no

configure:6992: checking for command to convert module to ELF format

configure:6999: result: 

configure:7151: checking whether `i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' generates calls to `__enable_execute_stack()'

configure:7164: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Os -falign-loops=1 -S conftest.c

conftest.c: In function 'g':

conftest.c:4: warning: generating trampoline in object (requires executable stack)

configure:7167: $? = 0

configure:7184: result: no

configure:7194: checking whether `i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' has `-fPIE' as default

configure:7218: result: no

configure:7232: checking whether `i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' accepts `-fstack-protector'

configure:7241: result: yes

configure:7259: checking whether `i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' accepts `-mstack-arg-probe'

configure:7265: result: yes

configure:7309: checking whether target compiler is working

configure:7338: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -nostdlib -Wl,--defsym,___main=0x8100   -m32 conftest.c  >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; defaulting to 0000000008048094

configure:7345: $? = 0

configure:7367: result: yes

configure:7377: checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy works for absolute addresses

configure:7391: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -nostdlib -Wl,--defsym,___main=0x8100  conftest.c >&5

configure:7394: $? = 0

configure:7404: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -nostdlib -Wl,--defsym,___main=0x8100 -nostdlib -Wl,-N  -Wl,-Ttext, -Wl,-Ttext -Wl,2000 conftest.o -o conftest.exec

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; defaulting to 0000000000000000

configure:7407: $? = 0

configure:7415: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy --only-section=.text -O binary conftest.exec conftest

configure:7418: $? = 0

configure:7404: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -nostdlib -Wl,--defsym,___main=0x8100 -nostdlib -Wl,-N  -Wl,-Ttext, -Wl,-Ttext -Wl,8000 conftest.o -o conftest.exec

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; defaulting to 0000000000000000

configure:7407: $? = 0

configure:7415: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy --only-section=.text -O binary conftest.exec conftest

configure:7418: $? = 0

configure:7426: cmp -s conftest.old conftest

configure:7429: $? = 0

configure:7404: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -nostdlib -Wl,--defsym,___main=0x8100 -nostdlib -Wl,-N  -Wl,-Ttext, -Wl,-Ttext -Wl,7C00 conftest.o -o conftest.exec

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; defaulting to 0000000000000000

configure:7407: $? = 0

configure:7415: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy --only-section=.text -O binary conftest.exec conftest

configure:7418: $? = 0

configure:7426: cmp -s conftest.old conftest

configure:7429: $? = 0

configure:7440: result: yes

configure:7450: checking whether linker accepts --build-id=none

configure:7478: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -nostdlib -Wl,--defsym,___main=0x8100   -m32 -Wl,--build-id=none conftest.c  >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; defaulting to 0000000008048094

configure:7485: $? = 0

configure:7508: result: yes

configure:7516: checking if C symbols get an underscore after compilation

configure:7532: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -nostdlib -Wl,--defsym,___main=0x8100 -S conftest.c

configure:7535: $? = 0

configure:7562: result: no

configure:7572: checking if __bss_start is defined by the compiler

configure:7598: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -nostdlib -Wl,--defsym,___main=0x8100   -m32 conftest.c  >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; defaulting to 0000000008048094

configure:7605: $? = 0

configure:7627: result: yes

configure:7630: checking if edata is defined by the compiler

configure:7656: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -nostdlib -Wl,--defsym,___main=0x8100   -m32 conftest.c  >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; defaulting to 0000000008048094

configure:7663: $? = 0

configure:7685: result: yes

configure:7688: checking if _edata is defined by the compiler

configure:7714: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -nostdlib -Wl,--defsym,___main=0x8100   -m32 conftest.c  >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; defaulting to 0000000008048094

configure:7721: $? = 0

configure:7743: result: yes

configure:7771: checking if end is defined by the compiler

configure:7797: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -nostdlib -Wl,--defsym,___main=0x8100   -m32 conftest.c  >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; defaulting to 0000000008048094

configure:7804: $? = 0

configure:7826: result: yes

configure:7829: checking if _end is defined by the compiler

configure:7855: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -nostdlib -Wl,--defsym,___main=0x8100   -m32 conftest.c  >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; defaulting to 0000000008048094

configure:7862: $? = 0

configure:7884: result: yes

configure:7909: checking whether addr32 must be in the same line as the instruction

configure:7920: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -c conftest.s

configure:7923: $? = 0

configure:7953: result: yes

configure:7957: checking for .code16 addr32 assembler support

configure:7974: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -c conftest.s

configure:7977: $? = 0

configure:7988: result: yes

configure:7991: checking whether an absolute indirect call/jump must not be prefixed with an asterisk

configure:8004: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe -c conftest.s

configure:8007: $? = 0

configure:8026: result: no

configure:9049: checking for freetype-config

configure:9079: result: no

configure:9094: error: grub-mkfont was explicitly requested but can't be compiled

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_c_bigendian=no

ac_cv_c_compiler_gnu=yes

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_func_asprintf=yes

ac_cv_func_memalign=yes

ac_cv_func_posix_memalign=yes

ac_cv_header_inttypes_h=yes

ac_cv_header_memory_h=yes

ac_cv_header_minix_config_h=no

ac_cv_header_stdc=yes

ac_cv_header_stdint_h=yes

ac_cv_header_stdlib_h=yes

ac_cv_header_string_h=yes

ac_cv_header_strings_h=yes

ac_cv_header_sys_stat_h=yes

ac_cv_header_sys_types_h=yes

ac_cv_header_unistd_h=yes

ac_cv_host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_objext=o

ac_cv_path_EGREP='/bin/grep -E'

ac_cv_path_GREP=/bin/grep

ac_cv_path_HELP2MAN=/usr/bin/help2man

ac_cv_path_MAKEINFO=/usr/bin/makeinfo

ac_cv_path_RUBY=/usr/bin/ruby

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_path_mkdir=/bin/mkdir

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

ac_cv_prog_CMP=cmp

ac_cv_prog_CPP='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E'

ac_cv_prog_NM=i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm

ac_cv_prog_OBJCOPY=i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy

ac_cv_prog_STRIP=i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

ac_cv_prog_YACC=bison

ac_cv_prog_cc_c89=

ac_cv_prog_cc_g=yes

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

ac_cv_safe_to_define___extensions__=yes

ac_cv_sizeof_long=4

ac_cv_sizeof_void_p=4

ac_cv_sys_file_offset_bits=64

ac_cv_sys_largefile_CC=no

ac_cv_target=i686-pc-linux-gnu

grub_cv_apple_cc=no

grub_cv_apple_target_cc=no

grub_cv_asm_uscore=no

grub_cv_cc_Os=yes

grub_cv_cc_falign_loop=yes

grub_cv_cc_fno_dwarf2_cfi_asm=no

grub_cv_check_edata_symbol=yes

grub_cv_check_end_symbol=yes

grub_cv_check_uscore_edata_symbol=yes

grub_cv_check_uscore_end_symbol=yes

grub_cv_check_uscore_uscore_bss_start_symbol=yes

grub_cv_i386_asm_absolute_without_asterisk=no

grub_cv_i386_asm_addr32=yes

grub_cv_i386_asm_prefix_requirement=yes

grub_cv_prog_ld_build_id_none=yes

grub_cv_prog_objcopy_absolute=yes

grub_cv_prog_target_cc=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ASFLAGS=''

AWK='gawk'

CC='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

CFLAGS='-g -O2'

CMP='cmp'

CPP='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E'

CPPFLAGS=''

DEFS=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP='/bin/grep -E'

EXEEXT=''

FREETYPE=''

GREP='/bin/grep'

HELP2MAN='/usr/bin/help2man'

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

LDFLAGS=''

LIBCURSES=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LIBUSB=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKEINFO='/usr/bin/makeinfo'

MKDIR_P='/bin/mkdir -p'

NM='i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm'

OBJCONV=''

OBJCOPY='i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy'

OBJEXT='o'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='bug-grub@gnu.org'

PACKAGE_NAME='GRUB'

PACKAGE_STRING='GRUB 1.97~beta3'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='grub'

PACKAGE_VERSION='1.97~beta3'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

RUBY='/usr/bin/ruby'

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP='i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip'

TARGET_APPLE_CC='0'

TARGET_ASFLAGS=''

TARGET_CC='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

TARGET_CFLAGS='-Wall -W -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes                  -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -g -Os -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -falign-functions=1 -m32 -fno-stack-protector -mno-stack-arg-probe'

TARGET_CPPFLAGS=''

TARGET_IMG_CFLAGS=''

TARGET_IMG_LDFLAGS='-Wl,-N  -Wl,-Ttext,'

TARGET_IMG_LDSCRIPT=''

TARGET_LDFLAGS=' -m32 -Wl,--build-id=none'

TARGET_MODULE_FORMAT='elf32'

TARGET_OBJ2ELF=''

UNIFONT_BDF=''

YACC='bison'

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_TARGET_CC=''

bindir='/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu='i686'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

datadir='/usr/share'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'

dvidir='${docdir}'

enable_efiemu='no'

enable_grub_emu='no'

enable_grub_emu_usb='no'

enable_grub_fstest='no'

enable_grub_mkfont='yes'

exec_prefix='NONE'

freetype_cflags=''

freetype_libs=''

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu='i686'

host_kernel='linux'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_vendor='pc'

htmldir='${docdir}'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

libdir='/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pdfdir='${docdir}'

platform='pc'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

psdir='${docdir}'

sbindir='/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

target_alias=''

target_cpu='i386'

target_os='linux-gnu'

target_vendor='pc'

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_NAME "GRUB"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "grub"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.97~beta3"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "GRUB 1.97~beta3"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-grub@gnu.org"

#define STDC_HEADERS 1

#define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

#define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

#define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

#define HAVE_STRING_H 1

#define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

#define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

#define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

#define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

#define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

#define __EXTENSIONS__ 1

#define _ALL_SOURCE 1

#define _GNU_SOURCE 1

#define _POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS 1

#define _TANDEM_SOURCE 1

#define _FILE_OFFSET_BITS 64

#define SIZEOF_VOID_P 4

#define SIZEOF_LONG 4

#define HAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN 1

#define HAVE_MEMALIGN 1

#define HAVE_ASPRINTF 1

#define BSS_START_SYMBOL __bss_start

#define END_SYMBOL end

#define ADDR32 addr32

#define DATA32 data32

#define MM_DEBUG 1

configure: exit

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Erstens habe ich nirgendwo gelesen, dass du multislot gesetzt hast, denn damit deinstalliert er dir deinen alten grub auch nicht und zweitens steht da 1.97~beta3. Hast du denn überhaupt grub-9999 genommen? Denn auch der steht in der Anleitung.

Finde grub2 so schlimm, da sollte es dringend einen Fork geben. Gab da vor kurzen ja in der d't einen ausführlichen Artikel drüber. Wie kann man einen so zentralen Punkt im System so kompliziert machen? Wozu gibt es ein Dutzend Konfigurationsdateien? Hat vielleicht irgendwer eine gute Beschreibung, wie man das Ding konfiguriert? Stand in der c't, dass man da nichts per Hand ändern sollte sondern nur das benutzen soll, was von den Scripten erzeugt wird.  Auf alle Fälle ist die automatisch erzeugte grub.cfg bei mir unvollständig, es steht kein Mode für den Frambuffer drin usw. Kann man das selber hinzufügen oder darf man das in eine Datei packen? Steht ja in der Anleitung, man solle  weiter Betriebssysteme, die gestartet werden sollen, in eine Datei packen. Und bei mir will sich grub-9999 bei jedem emerge uDN world neu bauen. Das einzig gute an dem Ding ist, dass man es von vom alten grub starten kann zu Testzwecken.

Das Beste an Gentoo ist für mich, dass man es manuell konfigurieren darf. Kenne kein System, welches mit meinem Rechner automatisch richtig klarkommt.  Ist halt mehr drauf als ein Windows und ein Linux.

----------

## Sindbad

Ok, hat geklappt.

Jjetzt muss ich " nur " noch die Grub.conf per Hand editieren weil es automatisch erzeugt nicht geklappt hat..

----------

